# Northern Va. subs



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Need a couple subs with pickups/plows to do commercial properties in NoVa., between Fairfax and Tysons Corner. 
Salter not necessary, no shoveling. 
Up to $90.00/hour
Call Todd 703-273-9626 or message here. Thanks


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

I might be able to give you a hand?, Let me know, Tommy


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Tommy from MD? You back in town???? Give me a call if you are.


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

I have never left town, i'm still here. I just sold my equipment last year, and just
bought me another one, It is not new, but it is good enough for me to use. I'm ready
for this winter, Tommy


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Cool! I pm'd my number if you don't still have it. Have a couple extra properties this year to do too.


----------



## blake17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey how many trucks do you need i have 5. Blake "BSC Snow removal"


----------



## HDPOWER (Aug 31, 2011)

Do you have anything in the Manassas, Centreville area?


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

I only need a couple trucks but can take info for backups. 
Most of our work is between Fairfax and Tysons/Vienna, our shop is in Manassas, not a bad commute.


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Still looking. Had to go out and salt today. Looks like more snow this saturday.......


----------

